# Reverso and casual wear



## vkalia

So i've been having an on and off thing with buying a Reverso. Wanted one, then tried one and didnt like it as much, preferring a Cartier Tank. Then i tried one again yesterday - a Reverso Duo, with a black leather strap - and this one really sang to me.

I rarely wear a suit anymore and intend to wear this watch with smart-casual clothes (nice slacks or linen shorts, polo shirt/untucked shirt with sleeves rolled up). I realize this is a "dress" watch, but whatever.

That got me curious - how many of you pull off a Reverso with more casual wear?


----------



## Gunnar_917

Remember the reverso was the original sports watch!!

i know what you mean though had the same effect with Reversos and didn't like them. I don't think the Arabic numerals do it for me. I love the slim line duo (that's the only one which does it without ruining the lines)

im waiting to be in the same hemisphere as a JLC boutique so I can get a Tribute to '48!


----------



## lisherwood

I have a grande GMT... I find the black side goes well with casual..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

I have a Reverso that I switch on to strap and wear it with pretty much anything. 


Sent from my 16M


----------



## Kilovolt

Since I retired a few yers ago I wear a suit and tie only for funerals but this was not reason enough to get rid of my two Reverso's one in steel and one in gold.


----------



## vkalia

Comforting to know that i am not the only one who is planning to go down that route!

It does take a bit of an adjustment, though, atleast for me: going from large watches like the IWC and PAM to a more svelte one. My SO doesnt like the Reverso on my wrist either.


----------



## lisherwood

Funnily enough I originally got a Reverso Duo. I always thought it was a little "svelte", and then I bought a PAM312, wore it nearly everyday and could no longer live with the Duo (looked ladylike by comparison!). I traded it for a Grande GMT which I really love .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

I don't have a Duo, but the black dial Tribute to 1931 instead, and am in the process of buying a smooth brown leather strap to dress it down so I can wear it as my daily watch. I am retired so I rarely dress in a suit. 

I was originally looking for a thin "dress" watch, which is what led me to JLC in the first place (Master Ultra Thin), but the Reverso Ultra Thin grew on me, especially when I realized I didn't really need a full-time dress watch, but one that could do double duty. I think the Reverso will do that.


----------



## phunky_monkey

I don't do it often, but have no issue wearing my TT1931 with casual clothes. Some people would think it looks too dainty with casual clothes, especially on someone who is 6'4", but I couldn't really care less! 

cfracing: Who is making the strap for you?


----------



## cfracing

I'm on the waiting list for a Fagliano.


----------



## mpalmer

I think this is easily done. It originally a sports watch, the watch is in steel, has had lines, and has Arabic numerals on the dial. In many ways it is tailor made for semi formal or semi casual wear. While I'm not sure it handles shorts and a t shirt well, it certainly can seamlessly dress down from a suit...


----------



## plastique999

lisherwood said:


> Funnily enough I originally got a Reverso Duo. I always thought it was a little "svelte", and then I bought a PAM312, wore it nearly everyday and could no longer live with the Duo (looked ladylike by comparison!). I traded it for a Grande GMT which I really love .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree the size of most Reverso's are a tad small...tis why I got the Squadra

Sent from my 16M


----------



## ScorpionRS

Don't really thinks it's a casual watch. My 976 is white dial and while it doesn't need a suit it won't go well with overly casual wear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romulux

I'm ordering a brown calf strap to casual-ize my Grande Taille. Will share some pics when it's done.


----------



## Theognosis

My Reverso Grande 976 goes well with anything. However, because I have more casual options in my collection, I don't get to wear it much.


----------



## plastique999

Romulux said:


> I'm ordering a brown calf strap to casual-ize my Grande Taille. Will share some pics when it's done.


My Squadra on a pomegranate leather strap....(actually on my son's wrist)


Sent from my 16M


----------



## drhr

Pretty much jeans and t's each and every day, no matter the watch . . .


----------



## NWP627

Dressed up... Dressed down...

Just go from strap to bracelet.


----------



## NT931

vkalia said:


> That got me curious - how many of you pull off a Reverso with more casual wear?


I've got a reverso duo on a brown ostrich strap. Worn for both formal (suit / tie) and informal (shirt / jeans) and it went well both times. It's a versatile watch!


----------



## jrb715

Wear my 1948 both dressed up and dressed down. It's not my principal casual watch (that's a 1958 Geophysic tribute), but I love to wear it a couple of times a week. Some of the comments about size seem to me important to consider. I have a 7" wrist. It is a great fit, but I'm not sure the tributes would feel that way with a larger wrist. The mention of alternative straps is also important to consider. Once off the JLC alligator, the Reversos really do look right at home as casual watches: (as does the Geophysic, which I have on an alternate leather strap for everyday wear.)


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^ you have pics I LOVE the '48!


----------



## vkalia

plastique999 said:


> My Squadra on a pomegranate leather strap....(actually on my son's wrist)


Whoa, that is quite cool. I dont remember off the top of my head, but do the Reversos have a proprietary fitting or will any correctly-sized strap do? I am thinking a more casual leather strap with contrast stitching might do the trick.

Most browns dosnt work well for my skin color, unfortunately.


----------



## cfracing

vkalia said:


> Whoa, that is quite cool. I dont remember off the top of my head, but do the Reversos have a proprietary fitting or will any correctly-sized strap do? I am thinking a more casual leather strap with contrast stitching might do the trick.
> 
> Most browns dosnt work well for my skin color, unfortunately.


I have not removed the strap from my Reverso yet, but I read that the JLC straps have plastic inserts that kind of push the strap out away from the case and lugs a little so the strap follows the angle of the lugs and not drop straight down (so the ends of the lugs stick out, if that makes sense). I think using non-JLC straps without the inserts would only be an issue if you had small wrists, like me. However, as I mentioned before I have not personally tried a non-OEM strap yet and might be misinterpreting what I read.

The Fagliano straps do not have the plastic inserts, but they work because they are thicker so if you are considering a non-JLC strap, perhaps you should look into a thicker one. I have been looking for a "waterproof" strap to use on my Reverso during the hot Texas summer months and will probably get a thicker strap.


----------



## plastique999

vkalia said:


> Whoa, that is quite cool. I dont remember off the top of my head, but do the Reversos have a proprietary fitting or will any correctly-sized strap do? I am thinking a more casual leather strap with contrast stitching might do the trick.
> 
> Most browns dosnt work well for my skin color, unfortunately.


Thanks...the Reverso definitely has a unique lug that necessitates a much thicker height at the attachment of the leather band to the lug. I got my watch strap made from Jeanna at Stone Creek. She is very good and had experience making leather straps for previous Reverso. As long as your strap maker has experience with the Reverso it can be done. I highly recommend Stone Creek. She can customize all sorts of designs with her straps. 
She also made me a very nice orange strap for my Breitling











Sent from my 16M


----------



## mebiuspower

Forget about the strap, let's see more pictures of your CGT!


----------



## vkalia

Thanks for that info re the straps, cfracing and plastique99. 

I am leaning towards a Grand Reverso Ultra Thin duoface as of now but am gonna sit on this for a bit before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Mighty Pir

I have a GT and wear it with everything. As someone mentioned earlier, it was the original sports watch!!! The only issue is that in hot and humid weather the leather strap can get ruined but that is the case for every other watch with a leather strap. And ofcourse keeping it far far away from water does make it a little less versatile...


----------



## dantan

Did vkalia end up purchasing a Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso?


----------



## freesole

Are the lug to lug for reverso's 20mm?


----------



## Tovarisch

freesole said:


> Are the lug to lug for reverso's 20mm?


I think you meant lug width. My medium-sized Duoface has a lug width of 19mm, and a lug to lug distance of about 42mm.

And to answer the 3 year old original post, I think the black dial and brown Fagliano strap go with my leather jacket pretty well.


----------



## cfracing

freesole said:


> Are the lug to lug for reverso's 20mm?


Depends on which Reverso. My Tribute To 1931 which has a lug to lug of 46.8mm does have a lug width of 20mm.


----------



## kypt

I plan on wearing mine with jeans and a t-shirt when I get it.


----------



## DantonIzzo

Here's my Tribute Duo 85th Anniversary (which has the same case size as the current Classic Medium Duo Face) dressed down with Fagliano strap. It originally comes on blue croc, which is quite dressy. With the Fagliano, I feel comfortable wearing with jeans and a t-shirt.


----------

